

Announcing Kong: A server description and deployment testing tool (Django) - forsaken
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2009/nov/17/announcing-kong-server-description-and-deployment-/

======
tdavis
A very cool and useful tool though I hope the irony of a testing tool without
tests isn't lost on Eric ;)

Will definitely keep an eye on this one.

